# DCWC Field Archery Extravaganza Fun Shoot



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds fun. I hope I can make it!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:rock:Count me in...I want to do some Field/Hunter/Animal...and maybe fling some arrows at 90 M withthe recurve...I bet they take like a week to get there...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Can't wait to shoot the Bownanza!!! The wife's already mad since that is the weekend after we get back from Augusta, but she'll get over it. 
















Eventually.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*A FIELD ARCHERY SMORGASBORD!!!!​*
*I like it.....now thow in some "Carp Archery" down at the lake for dessert!!*
.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Count me in....if my wrist is healed up in time.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Lucky, 
I am in charge of the "carp archery" at DCWC. Just remember that if you shoot one, don't use a Fatboy!!! They float too long that way!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jarlicker,
Do you have plans for grills in the archery area. If so, I'll see what I can do about getting "us" some pork chops. :wink:

The rest can eat their chicken MACnuggets and coconut donuts. ukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker,
> Do you have plans for grills in the archery area. If so, I'll see what I can do about getting "us" some pork chops. :wink:
> 
> The rest can eat their chicken MACnuggets and coconut donuts. ukey:


Oooooh...I like pork chops...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker,
> Do you have plans for grills in the archery area. If so, I'll see what I can do about getting "us" some pork chops. :wink:
> 
> The rest can eat their chicken MACnuggets and coconut donuts. ukey:


If there is a grill to warm it, I can make some BBQ and bring it as well as some homemade sauce!!!:tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker,
> Do you have plans for grills in the archery area. If so, I'll see what I can do about getting "us" some pork chops. :wink:
> 
> The rest can eat their chicken MACnuggets and coconut donuts.
> ukey:


Prag, you are just cold. :sad:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You know me I am the king of chared cuisine. There will be a mighty fine grill for mac nuggets, lizzard loins, smithfields finast pork chop my favorite.
My have to negotiate a ice cream cooler and put deer slayer to work keeping treaton happy.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like a GREAT time Joe!

Do you guys have childcare too? :wink: I am not picky, duct tape and a tree will work fine. Maybe the wife can come too, I might need someone to carry my bow around so that I can save my energy for all the shooting! :wink::wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be there if I dont go to Redding and if I show up line the cold ones up so i can knock em down!!!! Not even gonna use my bow for that part!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> I'll be there if I dont go to Redding and if I show up line the cold ones up so i can knock em down!!!! Not even gonna use my bow for that part!!!:darkbeer:


Sounds like I better get to brewing:darkbeer::darkbeer:...I'll see if I can cook up something more to your liking this time baker...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Sounds like a GREAT time Joe!
> 
> Do you guys have childcare too? :wink: I am not picky, duct tape and a tree will work fine. Maybe the wife can come too, I might need someone to carry my bow around so that I can save my energy for all the shooting! :wink::wink:


We had the same thought!

Duct tape for the husband and just hang my kid from his belt loop. :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Jarlicker, there is no place else I would rather be! Count me in.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> We had the same thought!
> 
> Duct tape for the husband and just hang my kid from his belt loop. :wink:


Now we are onto something! If you duct tape your husband, then your son and my son can keep him company. Technically they are under adult supervision, right? :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Now we are onto something! If you duct tape your husband, then your son and my son can keep him company. Technically they are under adult supervision, right? :wink:


It would take A LOT of duct tape for my husband, but I definitely think we can make that work. If we duct tape your wife with my husband....hmm, never mind!


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Been on the road working for the last two weeks, finally got home and on-line and see this. Great news, count me in for sure. Sounds like lots of fun. Let me know if we should bring stuff ie:coolers, grills etc. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bump

Jarlicker, I copied this post to the SE Region and North Carolina forums.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Busy going ons at DCWC this weekend. 
Got a two day work party to get the year rolling.
Come on out if you would like to help out or just get in the way.
We have a good time weather working or shooting.

Lots a great stuff planned for this year. DCWC just keeps getting better and better all the time. Come see for yourselves.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Busy going ons at DCWC this weekend.
> Got a two day work party to get the year rolling.
> Come on out if you would like to help out or just get in the way.
> We have a good time weather working or shooting.
> ...


Hmmm, sounds like a prime time to take the #2 lizard on a little "field" trip.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Should be there at least one of the days, maybe both. The weather forecast is pretty good for the entire weekend. 

See ya!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Tha new animal round range is just about in.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

your calendar says it's the last Sunday in April. we've been updating our website after several years, DCWC has a super web site!


Thanks


----------

